# So who's ordered a Mayones Duvell 7?



## leonardo7 (Jun 6, 2014)

Im about to throw down deposits for two of them, one standard and one Elite. 

Are we gonna be seeing any other NGD's in Aug/Sep aside from mine?

The only complaints I have is that Mayones wants to keep this model more as a production model so they have limited the customizing unlike with the Regius and Setius where the options are seemingly unlimited. I cant get different woods or offset dots or 20" radius with the Duvell but Im still ordering one of each. The rest of the specs such as Hipshot bridge and luminlay side dots are on point and the Elite comes with SS frets.


----------



## Thorerges (Jun 6, 2014)

Yea, I am bummed they only offer fixed bridge versions of this.


----------



## leonardo7 (Jun 6, 2014)

Yeah I know, for me they did very well with the stock specs, Id just like to get a 20" fretboard radius, offset dot inlays, and maybe the option for a different body wood or top wood. Everything else is spot on. I cant wait to get one of each and see which sounds better


----------



## Edoris (Jun 6, 2014)

Hopefully a Duvell will be the next gat i purchase to join my Regius 7 but getting them over to New Zealand is quite a mission and costs an arm and a leg so might be a while. In the meantime i'll be drooling over all the NGDs come September haha looking forward to seeing your ones man, what finishes did you go with?


----------



## fwd0120 (Jun 6, 2014)

Duvell sounds like a hipster way of saying "devil"..... Just thinking out loud...

Wish it had a floyd option!


----------



## leonardo7 (Jun 6, 2014)

Edoris said:


> Hopefully a Duvell will be the next gat i purchase to join my Regius 7 but getting them over to New Zealand is quite a mission and costs an arm and a leg so might be a while. In the meantime i'll be drooling over all the NGDs come September haha looking forward to seeing your ones man, what finishes did you go with?



Dude I might be able to sell you one of mine right after I get it maybe. I'm gonna see which I like better. But there's a chance I will want to keep both too. I'm getting em stock but with 4mm center dot Luminlay inlays and transparent dirty blue finish on the standard.


----------



## Edoris (Jun 7, 2014)

leonardo7 said:


> Dude I might be able to sell you one of mine right after I get it maybe. I'm gonna see which I like better. But there's a chance I will want to keep both too. I'm getting em stock but with 4mm center dot Luminlay inlays and transparent dirty blue finish on the standard.



So with the Elite you have to have the eye poplar top? It looks flippin epic but sounds like they're not wanting people to go crazy with customizations or anything.


----------



## SkullCrusher (Jun 8, 2014)

Got a high spec regius 7 on order for december, But I could see a duvell 7 elite with poplar top in trans black oil. Delish.


----------



## SkullCrusher (Jun 8, 2014)

Edoris said:


> So with the Elite you have to have the eye poplar top? It looks flippin epic but sounds like they're not wanting people to go crazy with customizations or anything.



The elite you can have flame maple or burl poplar.


----------



## leonardo7 (Jun 23, 2014)

Mayones is now quoting 6 months. This time last year it was still at 3-4 months. In a few years it could very well be at the 12+ months mark for an order. Ive got a dirty trans blue top Duvell 7 Standard and trans black Elite 7 with burl poplar top coming

So has anyone else ordered a Duvell?


----------



## FIXXXER (Jun 23, 2014)

leonardo7 said:


> Mayones is now quoting 6 months. This time last year it was still at 3-4 months. In a few years it could very well be at the 12+ months mark for an order. Ive got a dirty trans blue top Duvell 7 Standard and trans black Elite 7 with burl poplar top coming
> 
> So has anyone else ordered a Duvell?



they quote 6 months but the process from ordering to receiving the guitar
has been about 10-12 months for a few years now already


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jun 26, 2014)

I'm holding off for more reviews and feedback. Or to snag one of your "gently used, minty fresh" KxKs you might let go of if I happen to have money at the time.


----------



## Timelesseer (Sep 23, 2014)

Slight necro-bump, but I put in my deposit for a Duvell standard 7 a few days ago. Going to be my first Mayones after wanting one for a few years. Quoted 4-6 month build time which isn't too bad. Can't wait!


----------



## andyjanson (Oct 7, 2014)

Another slight necro, but I recently got my order in for a 27" baritone scale duvell elite 7  Got bare knuckle juggs and offset dots - i'm pretty stoked, Should be here by April. Out of curiosity - I've ordered it with the eye poplar top with a graphite stain, which I think is the same as John Browne has which looks sick. I'm curious about the black option though, anyone seen an eye poplar top with a black stain?


----------



## DistinguishedPapyrus (Oct 7, 2014)

leonardo7 said:


> Im about to throw down deposits for two of them, one standard and one Elite.
> 
> Are we gonna be seeing any other NGD's in Aug/Sep aside from mine?
> 
> The only complaints I have is that Mayones wants to keep this model more as a production model so they have limited the customizing unlike with the Regius and Setius where the options are seemingly unlimited. I cant get different woods or offset dots or 20" radius with the Duvell but Im still ordering one of each. The rest of the specs such as Hipshot bridge and luminlay side dots are on point and the Elite comes with SS frets.





Ok... laugh if you want but what does NGD mean? and all the other common acronyms used on this forum? GAS, RGD and such...???


----------



## Prophetable (Oct 7, 2014)

New Gear Day
Gear (or guitar) Acquisition Syndrome


----------



## andyjanson (Oct 7, 2014)

RGD is an Ibanez model


----------



## leonardo7 (Oct 17, 2014)

Last week Mayones posted up pics of the first batch of about 6 of these and yesterday Mayones USA got notification that a shipment is coming. I can only hope that my guitars are in that batch


----------



## Uncreative123 (Oct 23, 2014)

I just ordered one last week. Elite. Poplar top. Went with trans dirty blue...hoping I can change it to natural, LOL.


----------



## Humbuck (Oct 23, 2014)

So want one!!


----------



## leonardo7 (Dec 22, 2014)

They have arrived


----------



## Simic (Dec 22, 2014)

They look awesome! Especially the elite. Is there a noticable difference between them in terms of sound?


----------



## leonardo7 (Dec 22, 2014)

Simic said:


> They look awesome! Especially the elite. Is there a noticable difference between them in terms of sound?



Yes there is a very noticeable difference in sound. I just got them today so I will need some time to put the differences into proper wording, but the elite seems darker sounding and bigger while the standard is brighter with a less complex sound but good focus. They are both amazing


----------



## Thorerges (Dec 22, 2014)

Man they look so sick. Congrats. 

I expect this is to be a best seller for Mayones, it looks completely uncompromising and the woods look awesome on that. Lets be frank, most people who play Mayones are hard rock/metal players and I think this shape suits those styles so much. 

HNGD man!! You were also going for a MM jackson signature right?


----------



## leonardo7 (Dec 22, 2014)

Thorerges said:


> HNGD man!! You were also going for a MM jackson signature right?



Yeah I really want one of those but I need to sell something first. I might have to move one of these since Ive got two. They are so sick though!


----------



## Andromalia (Dec 23, 2014)

Too bad I can't stand superstrats without an arm contour, they look pretty.


----------

